
Obnam: easy, secure backup program - 0xmohit
http://obnam.org/
======
gravypod
Does this have provisioning for easy automatic backups and restoration? I can
never find one that does both good automation with secure remote backups, and
also tackle a good restoration experience.

~~~
0xmohit
Yes.

The manual [1] gives a restoration examples. The backup examples could be
plugged into cron so as to make those automatic.

[1]
[http://code.liw.fi/obnam/manual/manual.html](http://code.liw.fi/obnam/manual/manual.html)

